# I've Never Seen Anything Like This!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW! These girls are phenomenal!

Kings Firecrackers Performance


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoa, they are awesome! I loved them, and also watching those big, strong military guys appreciate their work, too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That was mind blowing. How long did they practice for this? A year? Unbelievable. They must have lungs like divers, can't explain that stamina otherwise.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:jaw::jaw: OMG!!!! I couldn't have done that when I was young and in shape. Now it winds me just to watch them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Show off.....

I think that is leslie third from the right btw


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Show off.....
> 
> I think that is leslie third from the right btw


I don't think so, Amanda. I'm w/Jill on this one. I got winded just watching them ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay get the jump rope and teach your hav to jump with you!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> okay get the jump rope and teach your hav to jump with you!!!


Not a bad idea! Do they have a competition for that? Maybe Tori could join yours with all their performance titles, if so :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHHAHA- not that I know of! I bought a little skateboard and we are still slow on working on that!!! So I will have to enjoy the video of you and Tori jumping rope for now  And the weather in cali is always good for it!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, i need a nap from just watching


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so crazy! I can't even imagine being able to pull that off.

What was up with the camera person filming the audience all the time, though? We missed out entirely on the finale.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW!!!! Thanks for posting that. I actually started crying. I am so impressed with those girls and the dedication they would have to have to their sport.

Meeka


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

PepperToast said:


> WOW!!!! Thanks for posting that. I actually started crying. I am so impressed with those girls and the dedication they would have to have to their sport.
> 
> Meeka


Meeka, it made me cry too for the same reasons!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me, too! 

Thought I was an oddball, so didn't mention it--glad to see that at least I'm not a lone oddball! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I Can't Breath!!!!!
Wow....that is amazing


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was in tears! What a performance! Thanks for sharing, Leslie!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I too was in tears. Can you imagine the whip marks those girls must have had learning those routines. Just amazing. They didn't even seem to be breathing hard.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very impressive!
Gina


----------

